# NEWARK invert show



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

Newark invert show this weekend, Sunday.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

any details?


----------



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

Newark will be holding an insect fair on Sunday 5th December, the last one for the year.

Come along for the day, doors open at 12noon till 4pm on Sunday 5th December.

Entrance fee is £2.50 for adults, £1.00 for children - refreshments will also be available.

We will have some great Christmas offers, we can also take pre ordered reptiles, but you need to purchase them today!!! www.junglebugs.co.uk

There will be 10% off everything we have with this code: 
*HAVE A JUNGLEBUGS CHRISTMAS*

Print this off to receive the extra 10% off our already very low prices.



Grove Leisure Centre
London Road
New Balderton
Newark
Notts
NG24 3AL


----------

